# Dringend: Pfadfinder - SPV-Dämpfer erforderlich?



## uffe (28. August 2004)

Benötigt der Hinterbau des Pfadfinders unbedingt einen Manitou SPV-Dämpfer, um erträglich wenig zu wippen?
Oder ist die Kinematik allein auch gut genug, so wie bem Faunus (mit konventionellem Dämpfer)?
Können auch Fox ProPedal oder der neue DT Swiss HVR200 verwendet werden?
Hintergrund: Swinger 4way Platform ist nur per Luftdruck zu justieren und für einen Luftdämpfer schwer. HVR200 und ProPedal sind vielleicht nicht so effektiv im "Anti-Wipp", dafür aber einfach per Drehknopf zu justieren, voll zu öffnen, viel leichter und wohl sensibler bei kleinen Hindernissen!
Bestehen bereits Erfahrungen oder muss ich der Erste sein?    

Verdammt, der Bikekauf artet schon wieder in echte Wissenschaft aus...    

Gruß,
Uffe


----------



## maaatin (28. August 2004)

Hi uffe,

also ich würde sagen, daß die Dämpfungsleistung der Manitou-Spv-Dämpfer einfach besser ist, als die der Konkurrenz. Allein aus diesem Grund würde ich Manitou nehmen. Wenn dir der 4-Weg zu schwer ist, dann kannst Du ja auch einen 3-Weg nehmen! Der ist gleichzeitig günstiger und wenn die Hinterbaukinematik des Pfadfinders in Ordnung ist, sollte man auf den vierten "Weg" auch verzichten können.

Achso: Das mit der Wissenschaft ist gar nicht so schlimm, wenn man am richtigen Ende  sucht.  All inclusive rulez!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (28. August 2004)

Also ich finde, dass das Pfadfinder auf jeden Fall einen Anti-Wipp Dämpfer braucht. Ich bin mit dem Swinger 4-Way sehr zufrieden, aber es gibt bestimmt auch andere, die was können. Wenn es von den Maßen her passt, spricht sicher nichts gegen einen anderen Dämpfer. Einen konventionellen Dämpfer würde ich aber nicht nehmen. Da wippt es dann schon recht heftig, besonders mit 145 mm Federweg. Ich denke, so viel Federweg kriegt man nur über die Kinematik nicht mehr in den Griff.


----------



## gosy (29. August 2004)

wondermike schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, dass das Pfadfinder auf jeden Fall einen Anti-Wipp Dämpfer braucht. Ich bin mit dem Swinger 4-Way sehr zufrieden, aber es gibt bestimmt auch andere, die was können. Wenn es von den Maßen her passt, spricht sicher nichts gegen einen anderen Dämpfer. Einen konventionellen Dämpfer würde ich aber nicht nehmen. Da wippt es dann schon recht heftig, besonders mit 145 mm Federweg. Ich denke, so viel Federweg kriegt man nur über die Kinematik nicht mehr in den Griff.




dann fahr mal vpp bikes von santa cruz  da wippt der dhler auch ohne 5th element keinen mucks trotz 255 mm ebenso die anderen vpp modelle  kinematik ist fast alles.


----------



## maaatin (30. August 2004)

gosy schrieb:
			
		

> kinematik ist fast alles.



... wenn Du nicht darauf angewiesen bist, das kleine Kettenblatt zu benutzen! Andernfalls rockt dich der Pedalrückschlag aus dem Sattel...

Aber das Leben ist eben immer nur ein Kompromiß.


----------



## Endurance (30. August 2004)

Also ich fahre auch den SPV4Way und bin damit nicht sonderlich zufrieden.

Ein weiteres Problem das man nicht vergessen sollte ist der Maximaldruck. Der liegt beim Manitou (glaube ich) bei 12,5Bar und die brauche ich auch wenn ich die 145mm einstelle (82KG Körpergewicht bei 40%SAG). 
Ich warte eigentlich nur drauf das mir die Dichtungen verrecken.

==> bin auch schwer am überlegen den DTSwiss HRV mal zu testen. Eine Stahl/Titanfeder habe bisher ausgeschlossen, da ich mein rad eigenlich abspecken möchte (17kg (Rohloff etc.)) und nicht noch schwerer.


----------



## wondermike (30. August 2004)

Woher hast Du denn das mit den 12,5 bar? Im Handbuch habe ich keine Angabe zum Maximaldruck gefunden. Aber Du hast recht, man muss den Dämpfer in der langen Federwegseinstellung schon mit ziemlich viel Druck fahren. Ich hoffe auch, dass sich das nicht negativ auf die Haltbarkeit auswirkt. Mit dem Ansprechverhalten bin ich aber super-zufrieden.


----------



## uffe (30. August 2004)

Ist der Druck zwingend anzupassen, wenn man den Federweg wechselt? Schlägt der Dämpfer mit dem für 125 mm notwendigen Druck in der langen Stellung sonst durch?
Naja, macht nix  Bestellung ist raus! Matt schwarz/beige mit Marzocchi All Mountain 1. Dämpfer bleibt auch aus sonstigen Aufpreisgründen erstmal der standardmäßige Swinger 4 way.
Wegen der Dämpferfrage rief mich heute morgen glatt der Toni von Bergwerk persönlich mobil an:
Ihr Konstrukteur hat beim Rahmenentwurf den Swinger zugrunde gelegt, und Toni empfahl das auch als immer noch beste Wahl. Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern (Fox ProPedal, DT HVR200) gibt's noch nicht  bekommen von DT auch erst gerade die ersten Muster.
Er selbst fährt aber DT 210L, wenn ich das im Straßenlärm an der Siegessäule richtig verstanden habe...


----------



## Blaufuessler (30. August 2004)

Hi endurance,

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Die 12 bar beziehen sich auf die SPV Kammer, und die hat mit der Hauptkammer rein gar nichts zu tun. Ich glaube kaum daß du deine SPV-Kammer mit 12 bar befüllst. Also werden mit Sicherheit auch nicht irgendwelche Dichtungen kapputt gehen oder sonst was. 
Die Hauptkammer kann man wie bei jedem anderen Dämpfer auch bis 20 bar oder mehr befüllen.
Also ganz ruhig bleiben, da geht nix kapputt.


----------



## wondermike (30. August 2004)

@uffe
Nein. Ich habe den Druck einmal in der langen Stellung auf ca. 35% Sag eingestellt. In der kurzen Stellung ist die Abstimmung dann straffer, d.h. der Sag wird geringer, ohne dass man etwas ändern muss. Das ist laut Auskunft von René Wolf auch so gedacht, schließlich soll die CC-Abstimmung straffer sein. In der Praxis funktioniert das sehr gut. Bergauf die kurze Stellung, prima zum Klettern, bergab dann umstellen und gib ihm Saures.


----------



## Endurance (30. August 2004)

@Blaufuessler:
Natürlich meinte ich NICHT die SPV-Kammer wüßte nicht wie man mit der den SAG einstellen könnte...
Aber ja die Druckangabe auf dem Dämpfer bezieht sich auf diese und weder dort noch im Handbuch kann man etwas über den Maxdruck der Hauptkammer finden (es sei denn ich hab's überlesen)



> Die Hauptkammer kann man wie bei jedem anderen Dämpfer auch bis 20 bar oder mehr befüllen.
> Also ganz ruhig bleiben, da geht nix kapputt.



Wo hast Du das her? Zum Swinger finde ich selbst im Servicemanual nichts. Evtl. könnte man aus der Angabe zur verwendende Pumpe schließen, dass der Dämpfer mit bis zu 300PSI (21Bar) befüllt werden kann - aber das ist nur eine Annahme. Ich gehe dann aber auch mal davon aus das man mit bis ca. 20Bar fahren kann.

Der DT Swiss z.B. wird mit einem MaxDruck von 18Bar angegeben und das ist doch deutlich unter Deinen 20. Fahren tu ich den bei ca. 9-11Bar (Scott Strike und Faunus Endurance). Aus diesem Grund kamen mir die >12Bar schon ziemlich hoch vor.

@uffe:
Ja bei Federwegswechsel mußt/solltest Du den Druck anpassen. Dies ist zumindest meine Erfahrung beim Wechsel von kurz auf langen Federweg. Ohne Druckerhöhung schlägt sonst der Dämpfer sofort durch. Wenn man den kurzen Federweg "extrem" hart fährt mags gehen.
Fährst Du normalerweise in lang und wechselst unterwegs auf kurz ist es eben ziemlich straff, das ist dann Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uffe (6. September 2004)

Hallo Pfadfinder (-Fahrer),

habe gerade nochmal mit S-tec telefoniert, um meine Bestellung noch zu klären.
Da kam vom Mitarbeiter zum Swinger 4way im Pfadfinder M folgende Ansage:
Bei voller Einfederung (Test ohne Luft) würde der Dämpfer ans Oberrohr stoßen??? Der 3way nicht...
Ich habe jetzt erstmal einen individuellen Test verlangt.

Kann das einer von Euch bestätigen? Dann hättet ihr das aber wohl kaum für Euch behalten, oder? Laut Anthony ist der Rahmen auch für diesen Dämpfer konstruiert worden.
Auf der Website von Endurance hat er ein Detailfoto von Pfadfinder M und Swinger 4way, wie da wo beim Einfedern etwas touchieren soll, kann ich daraus nicht ableiten.

Danke,
Uffe


----------



## wondermike (6. September 2004)

Kommt mir sehr seltsam vor. Ich hab zwar Größe L, aber da ist noch jede Menge Luft, selbst wenn das Sitzrohr 5 cm kürzer wäre. Also, nachvollziehen kann ich das nicht.


----------



## Endurance (6. September 2004)

@uffe:
Das senkt bei mir die Einschätzung des S-Tec Shops...
Habe extra mal den Dämpfer entleert und komplett komprimiert. Da kriegt man noch fast den kleinen Finger zwischen Dämpfer und Oberrohr. Wäre sonst bei mir auch schon längst während der Fahrt angeschlagen bzw. kaputtgegangen.

Haben die evtl. gerade nur den 3-way auf Lager?

Ach ja die von uffe erwähnten Bilder sind unter:

http://www.mtbike.org/start.htm?Bike/Technik/Antrieb/Rohloff/pfadfinder.htm

zu finden


----------



## XC_Freund (7. September 2004)

Das Detail-Bild von uffe mit dem Dämpfer und Oberrohr ist ausgefedert. Klar ist, dass der Dämpfer sich beim Einfedern nach oben bewegt. Bei dem abgebildeten Swinger ist da aber bestimmt noch genügend Platz.
Leider gibt es derzeit bei den Dämpferherstellern den Trend zu größeren Kolben (bringt linearere Kennlinien und ist somit ja auch nicht falsch) und damit weniger Platz zwischen Oberrohr und Dämpfer.
Der neu Swinger soll auch einen größeren Kolben haben.
Z.B. würde ich gerne einen 5th Element Air montieren, aber das kann ich bestimmt vergessen, da der  einfach zu dick ist.
Dämpfer die wohl in Frage kommen sind der Fox RP3 und der neue DT HVR.
Ich werde die Sache mit meinen Händler klären und von ihm ausprobieren lassen ob mein Wunschdämpfer (derzeit HVR) passen wird.


----------



## uffe (8. September 2004)

S-Tec Chef hatte sich vertan und den Swinger Coil gemeint! Bei Air passt alles...


----------

